# Antenatal Care In Dubai



## Divsa86 (Apr 29, 2012)

Hello,

Can anyone please help me get some info on Antenatal care in Dubai?

I do not have a medical insurance as yet and we are planning to fly home for delivery. 

Are there Antenatal packages with insurance companies with nil waiting period or is it better to go with the packages from hospitals?

Will the packages be available after you get pregnant or we have to take it in advance?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## JPC (Feb 18, 2011)

some insurance companies wont take you on if you are already pregnant so best to plan ahead.

If your going back to India for the birth then i'm not sure if a package is what you'll be best with as it may be cheaper just claiming as you go along with scans etc.

The antenatal classes we had to help with breathing etc were not covered by insurance and not aware of anyone in our class that did have cover.

Hopefully someone may be able to give you better news than I did but I'm afraid that's what i found.


----------



## Divsa86 (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you very much fr your reply...


----------

